# Anyone notice little to no surge in their area on New Year Eve night?



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I didn't drive, but I turned on my app from time to time when I was out in the city and didn't see any surge. I feel bad for the drivers. Last year or two, I believe surge was up to 9x. I didn't see a lot of cars either, but saw a lot of people waiting for their drivers on the curb. There was some sort of incentive thing but I don't remember.

Did Uber turn off surge or something?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

They just said [email protected]€k drivers.

What's new?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> I didn't drive, but I turned on my app from time to time when I was out in the city and didn't see any surge. I feel bad for the drivers. Last year or two, I believe surge was up to 9x. I didn't see a lot of cars either, but saw a lot of people waiting for their drivers on the curb. There was some sort of incentive thing but I don't remember.
> 
> Did Uber turn off surge or something?


Lots of money to be made last night. 
You missed out.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Lots of money to be made last night.
> You missed out.


a girl grind on me at a club for 2 minutes during a song dance at midnight. i think i won a little bit last night. missed out on driving kids my age around and finally became a pax and not the driver. kinda worth it i believe.


2Cents said:


> They just said [email protected]€k drivers.
> 
> What's new?


i was hoping for more useful insight. we all know this already


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

htboston said:


> a girl grind on me at a club for 2 minutes during a song dance at midnight. i think i won a little bit last night. missed out on driving kids my age around and finally became a pax and not the driver. kinda worth it i believe.


That kind of thing happens at clubs every weekend.

Great money driving does not.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> That kind of thing happens at clubs every weekend.
> 
> Great money driving does not.


i guess i like to enjoy life a little and money isn't always on my mind. i don't know your financial situation so i don't wanna assume, but i hope u do what's right for u.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

We all like to have fun.

But we also have to work.

Funny how people use that card "enjoy life" and "I don't need the money"

I would hope you take plenty of days off regularly to enjoy life. Not just last night.

I only drove one day all week, because I want to enjoy life.

I picked the right day to drive.















That's just Lyft.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> We all like to have fun.
> 
> But we also have to work.
> 
> ...


good for u. i would've maybe drove last night if my friends and i didn't have plans. also, i didn't see any surge last night that was significant in my area so maybe i made the correct choice, since this thread is originally about if anyone saw limited surge in their area


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well...

There's 2 explanations...

1. Every single uber driver tried to work NYE

2. uber suppressed the surges (something they can do)



Maybe one maybe both.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Well...
> 
> Maybe one maybe both.


Maybe neither. This is coming from someone that didn't drive NYE.

I stuck with Lyft because their power bonus was good.

But Uber was dark red after midnight and stayed like that for a while. Then again after 2am. Long surges.

There was money to be made. I actually felt like there were not enough drivers out there. Not often that it feels this way.


----------



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

In my city, the entire city was surged for about 2.5 hours or so. About 1:00am-3:30am. 

It looked like the surge was capped at 5x. 
Was 3.5x-5x across the entire city for the duration. 
I only managed 2 fares over 4x. 
But for the entire night/11 hour shift. 16/24 fares were surged to some extent.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> We all like to have fun.
> 
> But we also have to work.
> 
> ...


Wtf Are those bonuses from. Seems like a lot. You didn' just start with lyft right


----------

